# First solo trip



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Man what a slow slow night finished off by a big rally or at least it seemed like it. Had 1 for the first 5hrs I was on the water. I was already contemplating on whether Terry or Marc could be bribed for some info with a ziploc bag full of yellowfin tuna steaks (which I currently have). Just kept checking spots and finally got to one and flipped on the lights and there she was. Ole miss 26", she might be my biggest I've ever gigged. Impressed with the new boat more and more. I was worried I couldn't handle her solo like the last one but with the 24v motor it makes it a breeze


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's some nice flatties. good job.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job and very nice fish. Lope PM me and I will tell you what I know. Alot has changed in the last two weeks.Know what you mean on the TM, makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish RB. 
You'll have to bribe Terry or Elliot because I've never Floundered that area so I can't help you:no:.( I haven't even been able to help Kelli find any big fish) 

BTW you didn't stick that Big Girl in the middle long ways in her stomach did you ?

I was worried I couldn't handle her solo like the last one. 
Your going to have to start taking Momma with you. She seems to know how to handle getting fish in the boat.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's the deal; his wife outfishes him 9 out of 10 times. She is quick to jump in the water after one. She kicks his butt offshore too! She has ssome kinda luck to her. its ok bobby. I'd go solo every once in a while too, for personal moralle purpose. Nice fish.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, most of those shots are pretty darn ugly. I'm talking I got desperate when I finally started seeing fish and was aiming center mass. I know this is only my second trip of the fall but I know where I was getting them this time last year and they ain't there. 

Momma and I are just waiting for little man to get a tad bigger. Trying to find a go place to mount the car seat too! There is no doubt in my mind she is my good luck charm


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job L.A. I have been seeing more of you guys out this year than last...so I guess I am on the right track atleast. If I get 3 I am stoked lately 2 is on average. couple I got with my uncle this past Friday. 15 and 17 but on the 17 finally got a second chance on one after the unc missed.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Keep at it. It's only getting better


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul for your first solo trip with the new rig.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job getting blood on the new rig !!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Nice job L.A. I have been seeing more of you guys out this year than last...so I guess I am on the right track atleast. If I get 3 I am stoked lately 2 is on average. couple I got with my uncle this past Friday. 15 and 17 but on the 17 finally got a second chance on one after the unc missed.


 Nice kill LopeALong !!! :thumbsup: As far as the 2 flounder limit Flukedaddy don't feel alone, I've been all over the Chatawhatchee bay and only averaged Two per trip, but managed to come home each time with a 20" plus fish, each time, just slow fishing. :blink:


----------

